# LOVE SONGS



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

let's share love songs c: the first two are me and my boyfriend's songs. <3

"Two Is Better Than One" - Boys Like Girls
"Just Like Heaven" - Gatsby's American Dream
"Here (In Your Arms)" - Hellogoodbye
"First Day of My Life" - Bright Eyes
"Write You A Song" - Plain White T's


----------



## pheonix (Nov 13, 2009)

Elton John- Your Song cause everyone knows it and it's awesome.


----------



## Hir (Nov 13, 2009)

Love songs don't need words.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 18, 2009)

I hate love songs.
Out of the infinite topics in the world and everyone has to sing about love (or have it somewhere in the song).
Sing about rocket launchers!


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 18, 2009)

Pretty much everything by this band is a love song but Fun With Formaldehyde is probably my favorite :V .

http://www.myspace.com/morgueazmic


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 20, 2009)

Uhuh. Yeah. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck


----------



## eksabulus (Nov 21, 2009)

Billy Joel's "And So It Goes" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXUCVUui554

Yeah yeah, real sentimental and sappy, but I sang (in a chorus) a choral arrangement of it as a farewell song.



> I hate love songs.
> Out of the infinite topics in the world and everyone has to sing about love (or have it somewhere in the song).
> Sing about rocket launchers!



I'm sure there are love songs about rocket launchers one way or another and not every love song is sentimental.. and sappy. (Then again, up to the interpreter.) I'm also fairly sure that if there were such love songs, some countries might.. censor/scrutinize them all together.


----------



## goose (Nov 21, 2009)

The Cult - Fire Woman


----------



## Stawks (Nov 21, 2009)

All My Little Words by the Magnetic Fields.

Really, any song off of 69 Love Songs would do, but that's my favourite.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 21, 2009)

Love song - Anberlin
Its a cover of version by  "the cure"

inb4 The cure is emo


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-lj93PFPks
All American Rejects - my paper heart


----------



## Winters (Nov 25, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-lj93PFPks
> All American Rejects - my paper heart


 
Horray a fellow Rejects fan!

Anyways...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHGmRcNlT9g
Green Day - Last Night on Earth

Such a romantic song in my opinion. Lots of devotion in it


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

Winters said:


> Green Day - Last Night on Earth



i put lyrics from that on my boyfriend's FA page! 

3Oh!3 - Colorado Sunrise


----------



## Winters (Nov 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i put lyrics from that on my boyfriend's FA page!


 
That is awesome XD Don't you think it's such a romantic song


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 25, 2009)

Michelle - Beatles
Original Sin - Elton John
Love Song - Elton John
Angel Flying Too Close to the Ground - Willie Nelson
I Need You - America
Julia - Beatles


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

Winters said:


> That is awesome XD Don't you think it's such a romantic song



i do! c:


----------



## Winters (Nov 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i do! c:


 
Horray ^^ It's funny cause one doesn't expect a romantic love song from Green Day


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 25, 2009)

Feel Like Makin' Love - Bad Company
Why Don't We Do It In The Road - Beatles


----------



## Xion (Nov 25, 2009)

Diary of a Madman [Ozzy Osbourne] mashedup with Love Song [The Cure], performed by *A Perfect Circle*
Diary of a Lovesong
Quite rare and only ever performed live; this subversive Love Song mixes the lyrics from its two source tracks in very clever ways;




_Sanity now is behind me_
_I will always love you_
_However long I stay_
_I will always love you_
_Whatever words I say_
_I will always love you_
_There's no choice_




Definitely one of my favorite love songs.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 25, 2009)

The Smiths- There is a Light that never goes out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INgXzChwipY

Rod Stewart- Young Turks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgczlrYM4eI


----------



## lgnb695 (Nov 25, 2009)

I do love me some songs.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 25, 2009)

Orgasm = Love


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 25, 2009)

*s my d mmv sing along*


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> The Smiths- There is a Light that never goes out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INgXzChwipY
> 
> Rod Stewart- Young Turks
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgczlrYM4eI


 

Indeed. That's what I was going to put. Is that our song now? X3


----------



## Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD7aHC6vrXA
Nickelback - Gotta Be Somebody

I know people are gonna say ugh Nickelback but I like this song it is uplifting. Too many times I hear people say "I'm never gonna find someone. I'm destined to be alone." I believe we are all destined to find a significant other. I'm a hopeless romantic like that


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 26, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Why Don't We Do It In The Road - Beatles



LOL. I'm not sure I'd consider that a love song.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Bon Jovi, "Bed of Roses"
Snow Patrol, "Make this Go On Forever"

. . .

;_;



DarkNoctus said:


> Love songs don't need words.



<3


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 26, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Why Don't We Do It In The Road - Beatles


 


SnowFox said:


> LOL. I'm not sure I'd consider that a love song.


 
I guess it depends on your definition of "Love" .

Can't get enough of your love, Babe - Barry White
More than a woman - Bee Gees
Midnight train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Nov 28, 2009)

Just a few off the top of my head. x:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6_W459rGDw
"Wait For You" - Elliot Yamin

One of the few songs that can actually make me cry if I'm in the right mindset. I've enjoyed it immensely ever since I first heard it on the radio at work, on a station where I hate 99% of the songs. <3 this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ounJsqomcv8
"Just the Way You Are" - Billy Joel

Always has been one of my favorites, it slides right in with my feelings about the people I love. Timeless, in my opinion, an awesome and geniune song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQHJQYVe-sQ
"Legs" - ZZ Top

What can I say? ZZ top are awesome. >_>; This song is groovy. X3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 28, 2009)

Stirb nicht vor mir - Rammstein


----------



## Winters (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuLFHmWunuA
Calling You - Blue October

This is another wonderful song. Just a perfect image of love calling your lover each day to make sure they still love you :mrgreen:


----------



## Hir (Nov 28, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> <3


Explosions In The Sky <3


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 9, 2009)

"Huckleberry" by Toby Keith
"For Your Love" by The Yardbirds
"Can't Help Falling In Love" Elvis Presley


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

Toto: Africa
Level 42: Something About You
Rush: Madrigal


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

"You're Going To Make Me Lonesome When You Go" by Bob Dylan
"Phenomena" by Yeah Yeah Yeahs
"Almost Lover" by A Fine Frenzy
"Us" by Regina Spektor


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh5mEat46fc
Lions, Tigers, and Bears - Jazmine Sullivan


----------



## Plantar (Dec 27, 2009)

Are You The One? - Scorpions       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkRhc2bF83U
You and I - Scorpions       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuAoUK5Ar8I
Still Loving You - Scorpions      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uNyPefjS88
Your Last Song - Scorpions      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwVTLq28_y4


One of my favorites when I am in the mood:
Love Will Keep Us Alive - Scorpions (of course...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzDY1Z0EPH0


----------

